# The process of my realistic oil painting – explained in steps



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

*Step 1 - Rough work







*


This is the step in which I do not take too much burden on me. I call this the honeymoon step, where I just casually place my subjects, and the colors are quite close to the colors in my reference photo but still I will keep it very casual. This is just like a skeleton for me with which I move on to the next step. Meaning in the second step, the first step will help me to decide the values, colors and light.

*Step 2 - Finishing the background







*


As a second step, I finish the background. This is because this is where I decide the light of the sun. If it is an afternoon light, I try the create the light and shadow according to that. Once when the background is done, it is very easy for me to color the subject. In my blog, I have given a very detailed study of how to create a *realistic oil painting* my style. It might be helpful to you.

*Step 3 - Focus on the subject*








This is where I create the presence and absence of light on my main subject. The background and the first coat on the subject helps me to achieve the light, shadow and the values on the main subject.

*Step 4 - Final step*








This is where I use the steps scumbling, to create reflection and the range of reflection on my main subject and also the rest of my subject. Also I use glazing to details the absence of light and the shadow parts.

*Step 5 - Varnishing my painting*








I allow my painting to dry for a minimum of 2 months. After which I varnish my painting which gives the painting a beautiful effect. The values that have been lost during the process of drying or perhaps absorbed by the canvas comes to life.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

Thank you again for sharing your remarkable skills with us. You are a true inspiration.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Thank you again for sharing your remarkable skills with us. You are a true inspiration.


Thank you Sir <3


----------



## AlosAliziiiii (8 mo ago)

Wow! you did a really good job


----------



## Strat5150 (5 mo ago)

ramyasadasivam said:


> Thank you Sir <3


Simply wonderful, thanks for sharing!!


----------

